# Hsg



## Maybebaby2014 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi new here. I have pcos I had my hsg on Wednesday they couldn't tell if tubes were open and now i need a laparoscopy . Has anyone had this news and got pregnant. Any advice


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Maybe,

Don't be too downhearted at this point, a HSG is not the best test, a laparoscopy is actually better because it shows up problems that are not visible on HSG such as peritubal adhesions, and also allows the opportunity for division of adhesions or clearance of endometriosis at the same time.

A HSG was the only option for me as I have had major abdominal surgery, but I would certainly have preferred a lap and dye had it been possible.

Good luck with the test, the main thing is getting a diagnosis so that you can move forward rather than being in limbo. If you are known to have PCOS, and have never had any STI's, pelvic/abdo surgery or ectopic pregnancies then you are unlikely to have tubal infertility.

Best wishes,

B xxx


----------

